# How hard is a 55 gallon tank to maintain?



## TrueTexan (Jun 23, 2012)

I've got a deal worked out right now on a 55 gallon tank with a stand and filter. My whole life I have used 10 gallon tanks, I've had some trouble keeping the chemistry in check and keeping clean at times of the school year when I'm really busy. I've been wanting to upgrade for some time now. Only prob is I've got 2 years left of high school so would it be an issue transporting this stuff to college. My parents are also under the impression that more water= more maintenance and pretty much are stuck on that. Need a little advice would this be a good decision going from 10 gallons to 55 gallons? The deal I've worked out is a modded wii for the 55g tank, a stand, light cover and filter.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

although it would be much harder to take the 55g to college, using the links in my signature is low maintenance.

my .02


----------



## Jareth (Apr 25, 2012)

To be honest my 55g tank is my first tank ever and it was pretty easy to maintain! Since you've messed around with 10 gallons get used to reaching more with a 55g. Only major problem I see is the size and transport of the 55g. Other than that it's a breeze especially once its cycled.


----------



## TrueTexan (Jun 23, 2012)

So do you think a 55g will be harder or easier to maintain then a 10g? If so how much harder or easier?


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

A 55 gallon would be easier to maintain then a 10 for sure. Especially if u stock it correctly. I have a 55 and I do a 50% pwc every week. Although I probably could get away with probably a 25% pwc each week. The main problem is going to be transporting it and also if u are living in dorms they may have size limits.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

A 55 gallon is very easy to maintain compared to a 10, with one exception. You need that the same percentage of water changes, and therefore, more water each change. 
To keep it easy, stock very lightly. Don't get a big tankbusting oscar or 5 times as many fish as a 10 will will. Get enough fish for two tens, and go with low light, easy maintenance plants. As long as the filter is decent, the heater effective and the fishload low, you're in for half an hour a week maintenance.
The difference is a 55 will be a hundred times more forgiving if you miss a water change, or can't do basic chores for a week or two.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a 55,a 40 five tens and a three.TBH the 55 and 40 are my easiest tanks,all I do is pull half the water out of them weekly and add back fresh dechlorinated water.In all honesty the 55 is really the easiest because the place it sits,I start a siphon with a generic python and let gravity drain it out the back door.Takes about ten minutes.Then since its near the kitchen sink,Ive rigged my sprayer up to stay on without holding it and place this in the tank,add my dechlor and turn it on.I have easy plants in there,wisteria,ferns mosses ect and is stocked fairly well,an angel,three bn plecs a six inch betta pi,and about 18 harlequin rasboras.Filter is a canister,aquatop.

Basically once you set it up,if you cycle it and filter it properly and have the light period at about eight hours a day and stock slowly and lightly its very easy to maintain.

Hardest part,as mentioned earlier is of course moving it to college.


----------



## Kenneth McLean (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

The bigger the tank the easier the maintenance, simply because the more water the longer it takes for variations in water conditions to change, henceforth less fish perishing (theoretically). Honestly the only extra maintenance are the larger water changes. They will learn to like a larger tank better because of the larger amount of fish you can keep and larger variety of fish you can keep. 

When you get accepted to college make sure to ask your school their rules on fish tanks. My school allows up to a 10 gallon tank (aka I can't have larger than a 10 gallon tank) with non-carnivorous fish, so technically I can't even own a betta at my school. The day I see a betta bite a hand off I will follow that betta rule, but not until then.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

With a moderate stocking and planting the tank it should be pretty easy. My 75g used to only take me about 25min a week. I would stay away from any "touted" low maintenance methods and do what most of the community believes is the expected routine. You will end up with a mess of a tank.


----------



## EricL (Jul 11, 2012)

I started out with a 5 gallon. My largest was a 125. The bigger the tank, the easier to maintain. BUT, like you are already thinking, moving the big tanks is a CHORE!!!


----------



## Jamestanker (Jul 19, 2012)

My 75 gallon takes about 1 hour a week to maintain. If I didnt have turtles in it it would take less time but they are messy


----------

